# Starting over... again



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted in a while, and so I thought i would give an update.

I'm starting over for the 3rd time... my first hive was actually doing very well... until someone came over and sealed the hive with caulking.

Started over... and the bees absconded

Now starting over and I'm using a warre and a cathedral (topbar hive). The installation of 2 packages is supposed to be happening either Tuesday or Wednesday (depends on when the bees arrive to the supplying apiary).

I hope 3rd times the charm


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

intlgrrl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't posted in a while, and so I thought i would guce an update.
> 
> I'm starting over for the 3rd time... my first hive was actually doing very well... until someone came over and sealed the hive with caulking.
> ...


I love your persistence. Do you have drawn comb in your new hives?


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

ShelleyStuart said:


> I love your persistence. Do you have drawn comb in your new hives?


 The packages will be installed this coming Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll keep you posted


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Who on Earth would caulk a hive shut!? Sounds like you need a game cam to keep an eye on them.

And are you keeping on top of your mites?


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

mtnmyke said:


> Who on Earth would caulk a hive shut!? Sounds like you need a game cam to keep an eye on them.
> 
> And are you keeping on top of your mites?


 A horrible person caulked my hive shut... 2 and half years down the drain. When I install the packages this week, I'll be looking at 2 different types of hives and how the bees will operate in said hive.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Still live in the same location? The same neighbor who doesn't like your bees is probably still there, caulk gun handy. Suggest putting a 'hidden' entrance on the underside of the hive, in case the main, visible entrance gets blocked.
Ditto for the game cam.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

AR1 said:


> Still live in the same location? The same neighbor who doesn't like your bees is probably still there, caulk gun handy. Suggest putting a 'hidden' entrance on the underside of the hive, in case the main, visible entrance gets blocked.
> Ditto for the game cam.


Wow, I am not sure I would have thought of the hidden entrance. Excellent idea!


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

AR1 said:


> Still live in the same location? The same neighbor who doesn't like your bees is probably still there, caulk gun handy. Suggest putting a 'hidden' entrance on the underside of the hive, in case the main, visible entrance gets blocked.
> Ditto for the game cam.


 Well, moving that hive to a more visible location did prevent another caulking... however, the hive absconded. I like the secret entrance idea... location and secret entrance... I guess my next question is... how to install a secret entrance.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Hives rarely abscond and its commonly mites that collapse a colony to where it appears they did.

This is why I asked about your mite treatments.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

intlgrrl said:


> Well, moving that hive to a more visible location did prevent another caulking... however, the hive absconded. I like the secret entrance idea... location and secret entrance... I guess my next question is... how to install a secret entrance.


Drill a hole in the underside.


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

mtnmyke said:


> Hives rarely abscond and its commonly mites that collapse a colony to where it appears they did.
> 
> This is why I asked about your mite treatments.


The hive that absconded was almost 2 years ago... I know that there seemed to be a hive beetle issue... I could've stepped up the varroa mite treatments...🤔


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

intlgrrl said:


> A horrible person caulked my hive shut... 2 and half years down the drain. When I install the packages this week, I'll be looking at 2 different types of hives and how the bees will operate in said hive.


Here in NJ purposely damaging or destroying a honeybee hive is a class D felony with up to a year in the pokey and a big $ fine. Crap like that is just wrong. Good luck this year!


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

Packages have been installed!! My supplier (Queenright Colonies in Ohio), treated my bees and I did not get stung during installation. Will check on hives in the am, because I suspected that the one package may have had a loose queen... but not entirely sure


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

Bee yard... 2 hives, 2 sting free installs. That last picture i posted... i have to wonder if a stray queen is the cause of the problem


----------

